# Black lab with bald patches - not horsey but if you've any ideas?



## pnap (6 May 2008)

Lucas - my 3 year old castrated black lab - had developed a small (about 10p size) bald patch on his left haunch.  I assumed he had had a bite or itchy bit and had licked/nipped the hair out although there was no raised area, it wasn't itchy and there is nothing at all to see.  It's now grown to about 8cm diameter and his hair has started thinning in exactly the same place on the other side.  I have taken him to the vet and they have run blood tests for his liver, kidney and thyroid functions as she thought it may be hormonal.  Everything came back normal although she did say his heart rate was a bit slower than she would have expected.  He isn't at all bothered by these and otherwise is in perfectly good health and shows no signs of anything untoward.  He's been wormed etc.  The bald spots are completely smooth and there's no raised skin or flaking or anything.  The vet has suggested leaving it for a month or so to see if it clears up.  Anyone else have anything similar with theirs?  I'm at a loss.


----------



## Folara (6 May 2008)

My black lab has had balding patches at this time of year every year since a puppy.

The vets think she is possibly allergic to something or it could be linked with a change in coat but they have never really got to the bottom of it.  However I think it seems to get worse when she rolls in fox poo which she always does this time of year.  I try not to let her but you know how damn quick and persistent they can be when they really really want to do something BAD!

Its very frustrating.


----------



## goeslikestink (6 May 2008)

grass mites do that-- go to  www.camrosa.co.uk

it will help if not  take him to the vet and get some stuff for it
my daughters dog got it  its not fleas its grass mites commonly known  as fox mites or  something once you recognised it and get the stuff it heals up pretty quick. but then you have to be prepared to watch where you take your dog for a walk ie long grass


----------



## brightmount (6 May 2008)

Although it doesn't sound exactly the same as what my dog had, as hers was itchy, it could be mange picked up from a fox. My poor dog had these bald areas for a year before we got a vet at the practice with half a clue, and he asked immediately, did we have any foxes in the garden, were they a bit tatty (etc.)?

It was easily treated with Stronghold spot-on. This kills off a whole spectrum of mites as well as fleas, so it could be worth a try.


----------



## YorksG (6 May 2008)

We had a brown lab with an alergy to grass seeds, her fur used to thin as a result, my guess would be an alergy to some environmental factor (presumably you have ruled out alergy to fleas?)


----------



## berry (7 May 2008)

My old black labby got these every spring and summer after various blood test the vets said the only thing it could be is hay fever and gave me some pills for her which cost an arm and a leg.
Was talking to my horse vet about it one day and she said give her 1/2 a piriton tablet once a day for 1 week then afetr that cut it down to every other day until bald patches grow back, then just one when she needs it.
Worked a treat for my lab and worked out a bout 40 quid a week cheaper x.


----------



## Barneybear (20 June 2008)

My 5 year old chocolate labrador has developed exactly the same bald patches with no itching or redness but they are gradually getting worse.  Did you try any of the remedies suggested and if so has anything worked and what would you recommend?

Help would be greatly appreciated.

thank you.


----------



## ticobay831 (19 November 2008)

try dabbing with benzly benzonate, used to use it on the greyhounds when i worked with them ;-)

Debs x


----------

